# Harley Davidson, Flying Merkel, and Indian



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

My three 'motorcyle' motorbikes: 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke, 1920 Flying Merkel motorbike, and 1924 Indian motorbike. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2020)

Very nice line up.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 2, 2020)

Wow! A beautiful trio!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2020)

Magnificent!


----------



## biker (Jul 7, 2020)

I didn't know you had a Flying Merkel. Orange my favorite color. Thanks for posting them for others to admire. You just need some tanks for them. Ha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

The Flying Merkel bikes never had tanks and I believe for HD it was a one year only thing. My Indian will eventually have a tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2020)

ronbug said:


> I didn't know you had a Flying Merkel. Orange my favorite color. Thanks for posting them for others to admire. You just need some tanks for them. Ha!



Here is the FM  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ca-1919-flying-merkel.92809/


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 7, 2020)

DANG !


----------

